# Packages vs. nukes??



## knpeterson (May 18, 2009)

I'm going to make an investment here soon to buy several packages of bees or nukes. I don't know which I should go with. I want to get the most I can for my money but I also want them to get a good start. I think the package I bought last year was around $80 and I'm not sure how much nukes are or if there are any for sale around my area. Do nukes come with queens? What are your thoughts?


----------



## knpeterson (May 18, 2009)

Also, how can I find out if who if anyone is selling package bees or nukes in or around Missouri??


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

If given a choice, I always go with a nuc. 4 or 5 frames already filled out vs. just bees. I've actually harvested a full super out of a spring nuc before. 
Send a PM to NDnewbeek. He compiled a list of many suppliers and will send it to you.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

As theriverhawk wrote 5 drawn frames of bees, honey pollen and yes they do come with a laying queen.


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

Check out the springfields Craigslist - i just checked and there are some bees for sale on there - most that supply packages will also supply nucs

best of luck


----------



## knpeterson (May 18, 2009)

Thanks a bunch I'm thinking nukes also. I just called around to price packages and nukes. Its about the same for pick up prices.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Grant, who is a frequent poster here is from MO also, try him....look up Grant on this site or here's his web address:[email protected]
I am sure there are other folks, but he comes to mind when I read the state of Mo.


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

good deal - 

hope you have a great beekin year - 

also ... you mentioned that you had bought a pack before - did it die off or is it still strong


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

knpeterson said:


> Do nukes come with queens? What are your thoughts?


Yes, a Nuc (not nuke BTW, the government would frown on you placing such an order) are a small functional hive, as in the nucleus of a working hive, thus the term "nucs". They have a laying queen, drawn comb, brood and bees. They come in 3 and 5 frame as a standard, and most that you will find are deep size frames.

I know what you mean, the Mid-West seems to be a "blank spot" for large commercial bee producers; probably our crazy weather. The closest one to you (that I know of) is Jester Bee, I have never done business with them so I can not say any thing good or bad.

For sources close to you I would check at the local beekeepers meeting, _assuming you have joined_ (which you should, it is a wealth of info and resources). Someone there will have a source. Also many clubs will pool their orders and get a "truckload" of packages in the spring.

Like the others stated Grant is from near your neck of the woods, he will be more help than I will. PCM is even closer and I'd bet he would be able to get you in touch with some local folks. 

Also there was an add on Craig's list for package bees in Springfield link to ad and a source for Nucs in KC link to ad 1, link to ad 2. B Weaver apiary has some locations and dates for delivery of packages, but I know nothing more than the info in their ads in the bee mags (1(866) 547-3376 (M-Th, 10-2 CST) 16481 CR319, Navasota , Texas 77868 EMAIL: [email protected]).

All in all, I bet you would be better off finding someone in your area through the local association. The bees are local and will be acclimated to your area.

My 2 cents, RKR


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

I any more go with Nucs just for sure price I can get 5 nucs for the price of 3 packages. each having 4-5 frames drawn out with brood. so its more economical for me. then I have empty nucs for swam caputer.


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

Honey, where are you getting nucs for that price?


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

I think he meant _5 frame nucs for the price of 3 pound packages_, but if not I am interested too.
I'll take 10


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=236557

Knpeterson, ask and ye shall receive!! The above link is someone from beesource, near you, that has nucs for sale this spring.

Good Luck!

RKR


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

It's just not bees, brood, and comb in the nuc. The frames also have honey and pollen too! Basically you have a fully functional colony that is only 5 frames in size.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Our standard recommendation is for nucs if you have no drawn comb to install a package on. It can be a tough start for a package installed in early spring onto bare foundation, especially for a beginning beekeeper. On drawn comb a package can build very quickly. For many years we routinely installed packages and harvested a good crop from them up here in cold Wisconsin, on drawn comb.

In addition to the sources already mentioned there are a few beeks bringing nucs and packages north with them from Texas that might be worth looking into. Check out the For Sale thread, there are quite a few selling 5 frame nucs, one on the top of the first page from MO. Go through the past few pages, there are several offering nucs and packages, some might be in your area.
Sheri


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

I have ordered nucs and queens from a Russian breeder. He is not sure that he will have very many nucs. So, if I don't get the Russian nucs, what I need to know is would it be feasible for me to buy nucs from somewhere else and requeen them with Russian queens? If so should should I get feral nucs or Italians. My guess is feral because they may have some of the traits I'm after any way. Mite resistant, especially.


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/1549670901.html
Here's one North of you, Wentzville, Mo


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

theriverhawk said:


> If given a choice, I always go with a nuc. 4 or 5 frames already filled out vs. just bees. I've actually harvested a full super out of a spring nuc before.
> Send a PM to NDnewbeek. He compiled a list of many suppliers and will send it to you.


Saved me some typing. Nucs ROCK!!!.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

iwombat said:


> Honey, where are you getting nucs for that price?


for what it cost me in buying say three packages at 75 per package then toss on the over night shipping cost comes out to to well over 325 dollars for about 50 more dollars I bought 5 nucs each has four frames of brood drawn out and comes with a frame feeder so the down side to this I have to make a road trip in april to get them big woop.


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

Still wondering where you're getting nucs for $75. I haven't seen any under $90 myself. PM me, plz.


----------



## Arlo (Sep 16, 2009)

Hmm I go by there everytime I go home...



rkr said:


> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/1549670901.html
> Here's one North of you, Wentzville, Mo


----------

